

Lodash 3.0.0 released - hswolff
https://github.com/lodash/lodash/releases/tag/3.0.0

======
nailer
Mildly amusing: dash separated is called 'kebab case':
[https://lodash.com/docs#kebabCase](https://lodash.com/docs#kebabCase)

